# RVers



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

RVers

This is addressed to RVers so as to not bore the pants off MHers.

It is clear to RVers and from reading this site that RVers all ask at one time or another can the such and such camp site take a XX foot RV?

Well with no disrespect to other MHers and LGV drivers amongst them, I would be much happier with an endorsement from a fellow RVer. We understand best of all the ins and outs and those horrible scratches we seem to get.

I have suggested on other threads that the front page for each camp site include an "RVers Endorsement" heading in the listing under "MH Service Point" and "Children Welcome". I am not a web page designer however and I understand that there would be some difficulty if dual ownership or authorship was available for these pages.

So all I can suggest is would all RVers amongst us like to consider adding a review as an addendum to the camp sites they have visited under the heading, "RVers Endorsement". Each review or RVers Endorsement confirms the authors name automatically and will allow RVers to submit a particular question to a fellow RVer, if they want to. For consistency and in order to be able to find it quickly I would suggest we stick to the same heading.

As an idea I have already started this with one or two camp sites I have been to, the first as an original author,

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1922

and the second as a reviewer.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1238

This last one I added my username unnecessarily, as it was my first attempt.

I now have added a few using the same idea and will continue as time and experience allows.

We cannot change everything overnight, but we have it in our hands to increase the knowledge base for all of us over a period of time. I think it worth confirming in the endorsement what size rig you are, so that the next person can judge suitability for their size (not to compare sizes!). Again there is a difference between 30 ft, 32ft, 34ft, 36ft and 38 ft etc., particularly in my experience when seeking availability from camp site owners etc.

Many thanks and Best Wishes to all on MHF, MHers and RVers,

Duadua.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Duadua.

This was a point I tried to make some time ago on MHF's without upsetting the MH owners.

We have yet to buy our RV but the few sites I have placed on the MHF's data base are from observing RVs on the site we were on with our caravan.

Until we became interested in purchasing an RV the thought of noting if a camp site was suitable for RVs never entered our minds, why should it have done.

On the other hand on some sites you wouldn't have to be a rocket scientist to see that it was NOT suitable for RV's and to add a few words saying why?

*Your RVers Endorsement is an excellent idea.*


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Duadua said:


> Duadua.


I think this is a great idea. 

i dont expect to be able to get everywhere with my coach, that would simply be unreasonable, but I do get fed up when a ten minute phone conversation to a campsite owner, involving the words BIG HUGE TRUCK BUS & COACH still seem to get the same result...........

"Blimey! Didn't realise you were THAT big!"

Oh dear!, what part of BIG, HUGE COACH etc did you not understand?


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

MicknPat

Thanks for starting it off when you did.

Like you (I have read some of your threads) I do not want to upset the MHers.

Thanks for supporting the latest update to your original idea.

"Lets work together" or "We can work it out"

Good luck with your RV 

Duadua


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I agree, a good idea, a personal endorsement regarding RV site suitability has more credibility than someone's opinion.

For example, I phoned a site in Spain and asked specifically if they could accommodate an 11mt RV, "si, of course, no problema," (or words to that effect, was there response), on arrival I had to do a large U turn on a vacant lot opposite to get through the front gates, there was no RV dumping points and the site roads were narrow.. tree branches were low and we needed two pitches just to park George.. that said it was a good site and I would recommend it.. so even site owners/managers can give misleading advice.. or have a poor understanding of RVers needs.


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Zasker

EXACTLY

We (Rvers) have all been there, we don't expect special treatment, just some good old fashioned sensible well grounded information.

Only the RVers can do it! 

And that is not an anti MH comment. We are all MHers.

Many thanks for your support.

If it is only via the back door (last page) and not the first page, of the campsite details, then so be it. I would have liked to see a clue on the front page, but I understand that is difficult.

Information is everything, particularly from a fellow RVer.

Duadua.


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

ScotJimLand

Once again,

EXACTLY

If you have the time do take a look at the following entries which are examples of qualified access if you like:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1978

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1993

"I agree, a good idea, a personal endorsement regarding RV site suitability has more credibility than someone's opinion."

I have tried over the last week to get this simple message across, but some take it as being anti MH or "elitist." Thanks for saying the b******g obvious.

Many thanks.

Lets hope this snowballs. It's the right weather for it here after all.

PS your Spanish is better than mine :lol:


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Duadua,

You have really started something here =D> =D> 

Now if we could only persuade Alan Rogers and Caravan Club European Guides to adopt a similar endorsement scheme :-k


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi all and MicknPat, Zasker and JimScotland,

Following on from MicknPat (yet again) and his signature we could all copy and paste the new signature below and use it for say just a week or two and really get this snowballing ... a bit like a banner ad I suppose.

If we all used the signature, just think how many RVers would see it across the threads and take part?

Thanks again,

Duadua


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

billym

Thank for your PM

A reply PM awaits you

Once again many thanks.

Duadua


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

MicknPat said:


> Duadua.
> 
> This was a point I tried to make some time ago on MHF's without upsetting the MH owners.
> 
> ...


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

I would copy and paste as requested if I knew how. Mrs billym would do all that if she was here and as the kids are asleep, No chance. Instead I am watching Life on Mars about the policeman who goes back in time and at the same time reading Duaduas review on a French campsite he visited in August 2007. I am getting worried that I am not really here at all.


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

I hadn't thought about it before but quite possibly parts of the French Camp site were a bit like Mars! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Billym

Highlight and copy the the signature below

Go to "Your Account" at top of this page

Go to "Change Info"

Paste into "Signature " towards the bottom

Press "Save Changes"

Best of luck and many thanks

Duadua


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

If you meant August 2006 we were nearby at Gruissan Plage Aire. 7.70 euros a night with 15 amps elec


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Probably in 1984 we got computers at work. There was a help line number. The first morning we got them ours did not work. I rang the help line . The girl said, have you initialised it ?
I asked her what she meant.
She said there was a button at the back that you had to press.
I said there was a button and I pressed it. It worked. 
I asked her why she said initialise it instead of turning it on and she told me that that was the correct terminology. 
I have never recovered.

I even dont have SatNav. Can you believe it ? I use a map and speak to real people if I get lost.


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

billym

Absolutely nothing wrong with using a map. It's a dying art, but still very important. Maps will probably go the way of slide rules, I suppose, which is a shame. Personally I like to read a good map.

You might also be surprised how many modern pilots with PPL's have lost the knack of reading maps, as they rely upon sat navs. Set your destination, allow for wind and go in a straight line, no need to look down for landmarks any more, or follow that motorway, canal or railway line etc.

However if you are single handed either up in the air or with a few tonnes behind you on the road, then a sat nav is pretty useful and certainly better than many a sleeping MH co-pilot I know. :wink: 

Duadua

Keep up the map reading!


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Saruman said:


> MicknPat said:
> 
> 
> > Duadua.
> ...


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

If a decent amount (& quality) of information is collected, how about converting it into a POI for RVers? e.g. a category along the lines of "RV-friendly" or summit.

Just a thought.

Dougie.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Great Idea!!!

But whats with all the fuss about "upsetting other motorhomers"??

All RV owners ARE motorhomers!! 

I know all about the disapproving looks we get from the Euro mob when pulling onto a site, but hey just smile at em and politely ask if they have a problem with your choice of motorhome?? 

In fact invite em in for a cup of tea and a look round. Most have probably never even stepped foot inside an RV and once they see for themselves the appeal the looks may well change from a grimace to a smile!

Who knows a few may even be swayed by the space and level of comfort/equipment and join the growing number of RV owners in the UK.

Just remember if people don't have a smile for you.......give em one of yours!!!

Dazzer


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Dazzer,

You are quite right so to ALL Motor homers who don't own an RV.

:big7:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes I have never understood what people have got against others just because their choice was different trouble is when you explain your choice sometimes people see it as an attack on their choice.

Regards Frank


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

That's a great pity.

Duadua


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

*Being one of the many RVer on here would like to see sites which have been endorsed by a fellow RVer.*


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

RR said:


> *Being one of the many RVer on here would like to see sites which have been endorsed by a fellow RVer.*


We second that, we think it could be very useful.

Bryan & Suzy


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Makes me chuckle when I visit an RV website. Fantastic pictures of wonderful interiors and nearly always next to the sea so that all you see outside is a tiny bit of sand and a lovely blue horizon.

Please tell me is this something just done in the US to take the pictures or do any RVers ever really get to park in such wonderful spots?

Paul


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Paul

I assume youve never actually been i an RV then.

They dont put glass in the windows the view you see in the pictures is the view you see all the time (day or night!!!) :lol: . Fantastic when you wake up but a bit of bugger when it comes to driving without bumping into things!! 8O 

Dazzer


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Dazzer said:


> Hi Paul
> I assume youve never actually been i an RV then.


You are correct there Dazzer - I only have the pictures to go by 



Dazzer said:


> Hi Paul
> They dont put glass in the windows the view you see in the pictures is the view you see all the time (day or night!!!) :lol:
> Dazzer


I think you missed my point. Can you really park anywhere with a wall to wall seascape through the windows? ..or does that only exist in the adverts?

Paul


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

baldlygo said:


> Please tell me is this something just done in the US to take the pictures or do any RVers ever really get to park in such wonderful spots?
> 
> Paul


Reserved for RVs :wink:


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Paul,

I'm sure that either Paul (UK-RV) who's been in the USA & Canada for over 12 months (and still there) or John (Road Runner) who drove his RV a week or two before it was shipped to the UK can answer that question......... John or Paul it's over to you.

Sorry Jim (ScotJimland)  
I'd forgot about your great adventure, I just thought Paul was thinking about scenes from the USA.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Perhaps there's too many Paul's here atm  
When I've looked at RV websites they are usually US and being quite a big country I guess they may find a space next to a seaside more easily than this side of the water. My question was really about RVers in Europe I suppose - sorry for not being clear.

Baldy


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
Just caught up with this thread.... Great idea to endorse campsites for fellow RVers :lol: I will try to remember to do this in future......
Regarding the view out of the windows..... Well it is pretty obvious that the manufacturers are not going to park a new RV in the middle of an industrial estate and photograph buildings out of the windows :lol: but I have to say that most places we park the view is very nice and certainly no different to that seen by other motorhomers, as seen by Jims fantastic pics :lol: :lol: 
If you can get a bus down a road to a beachside park then you can get an RV down there and then stay and enjoy the view.......

Keith


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

baldlygo said:


> Makes me chuckle when I visit an RV website. Fantastic pictures of wonderful interiors and nearly always next to the sea so that all you see outside is a tiny bit of sand and a lovely blue horizon.
> 
> Please tell me is this something just done in the US to take the pictures or do any RVers ever really get to park in such wonderful spots?
> 
> Paul


Paul I have wild camped by the sea in the USA (just one spot of many but this was St Augustine, Florida)


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Well thanks for the info. folks. I tend to be cynical with regard to professional advertising photos. It's nice to know that such views really are attainable with an RV - even in Europe.

Paul

edit.....On second thoughts ...I wonder are views like those available with the slidders out? Suppose this gets go another questions - would you use the sliders if you are wild camping?


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

baldlygo said:


> Well thanks for the info. folks. I tend to be cynical with regard to professional advertising photos. It's nice to know that such views really are attainable with an RV - even in Europe.
> 
> Paul


Europe is a different matter :wink:

Just couldn't resist putting some of my US pictures up :roll: :roll:

Slide would have been no probs in this place.


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi Guys

Some of you have really p****d me off!

Here am I in the cold, grey and slightly damp UK weather and you have the b****y nerve to put those photos on here.

Bloody Hell. :evil:

I'm really fuming. :evil:

You know who you are! :evil:

I want to be in each of those photos right now! 

Booked to go to the cold, grey and slightly damp Lake District over Easter subject to MH being back with us. Only joking we love it up there as well and have to wait for summer hols to find picture windows as you have published.

WOW if this isn't an advertisement for MHs I have no idea what is.

PS don't forget to support the *RVers Endorsement *thread addressed to Nuke everyone.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-25351.html

and many thanks to those who have already.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

baldlygo said:


> edit.....On second thoughts ...I wonder are views like those available with the slidders out? Suppose this gets go another questions - would you use the sliders if you are wild camping?


Yep, they're there alright, and you don't HAVE to croos the channel to get em  Last year, we did 2 weeks up the west coast of Scotland in our Landau. Stunning scenery, quiet roads (albeit poor quality!) and lots of oportunities to wild camp.
Favourite wild stop was on the Loch side, in a layby on the road just north of Strontian. (All single track up until that point). 
Miles from anyone so, jackws down, slideout out. awning out, the full trip.
Spent all day and a night there before moving on. Might add that the layby was JUST big enough for our 34 footer so there was only us there. Bliss.
Along that part of the road, there are at least 6 or 7 laybys which are isolated and suitable for wildcamping and all have direct access to the rocky shoreline. You can't beat swimming in a Scotish Loch till you turn blue and then staggering all of 20 yards to your lovely warm home on wheels for a not so wee dram!


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Swimming in a Scottish loch 8O 8O

BBBBBBBBRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :!: :!: :!:

Ive dived in 1 in a drysuit and that was bloody freezing!!!

Dazzer


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Paddy, our previous black lab, deserved a holiday and having a smallish caravan we thought it best to go somewhere cool and damp – :idea: Scotland. I don’t think we saw one cloud in the two weeks – 90 degrees at Fort William. Had a wonderful swim in Glenco – no costumes with us so relied on being far enough away from anyone else to notice! Sadly Paddy missed out on the swim and did not even get as many walks as he should have had. On the way up our old automatic Volvo estate smoked in some unusual places but it got us safely back to Essex - no problem - I suppose it was easier coming down :wink: 

Paul


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

So we've done UK, Europe, USA but Scotlandjims done AFRICA :signcool:


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

*ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC

VERY MANY THANKS NUKEADMIN *

Its for RVers to thank NukeAdmin now and to use the new facility.

Many thanks again

Duadua


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

To be honest, I've not picked up on any issues between RVers and non-RVers, either here or in real life. :?

As far as I can see, someone had a good idea about collating information which RVers would find useful (e.g. which sites accommodate/positively cater for RVs). That's not eliteism, seperatism of any other ism - it's just useful information.

Can't see the problem, personally.

Dougie.


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

OK,

John gave you Florida - so I will give you the "other end" of the US.

This one was taken in late May 2006 - in Homer, Alaska.

Temperature was HOT and we went for 6 weeks with bright blue skies (and no mozzies)

Paul


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Paul I was there for a couple of weeks.

I would so love to see it properly like yourselves :wink: 

Mind you I never thought I own an RV :lol: so who knows :wink:


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Paul, (UK-RV)

When are you going to remove your Focus which I believe you have sold and replace it with *The Details & Facts* of your American Adventure together with a few of the hundreds or so photo's you have taken.

This information would be very useful to others thinking of doing the same (Like me) :wink:


----------

